# معقول وصلنا للدرجه دى



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى *
*موضوعى انهارده مش جديد *
*وموجود فى كل بيت *
*بس اللى غريب ان ماحدش يقدر يستغنى عنه *
*هل فعلا وصلنا للحال ده *
*هل فعلا ممكن يحصلنا حاجه لو ما عملناش الحاجه دى فى كل يوم *
*اكيد سمعنا اخبار كتير لما حدث انقطاع الانترنت فى اغلب مناطق العالم*
*سمعنا عن واحد انتحر علشان ما قعدش على الانترنت فى اول يوم *
*من انقطاع الانترنت على مستوى الكثير من البلاد*
*سمعنا كمان عن حالات عصيبه او نفسيه ذهبت إلى المستشفى *
*بسبب انقطاع الانترنت*
*بصراحه انا شايف الاخبار دى فى قمه الغرابه *
*يعنى ايه واحد ينتحر علشان ما قعدش انهارده على النت*
*ايه المشكله يعنى مش شايف فيها اى مشكله *
*يعتبره يوم مشغول فيه وماكنش فى البيت *
*لاكن توصل لانتحار حاجه غريبه جدا *
*طيب اللى متنرفز ده ولا اللى جاتله حاله عصيبه واللى اتنقل للمستشفى علشان جاتله حاله نفسيه وكل ده من ايه علشان ما قعدش على النت *
*كل شىء جايز بس مستحيل يوصل للدرجه دى *
*اكيد كل واحد فينا فى يوم مش هيقدر يفضل طول عمره قاعد على الانترنت يعنى اكيد بعد كده هيكون وراه شغل او مسؤليات *
*او اشياء اخرى لاجل المعيشه *
*مش بقول ما نقعدش على الانترنت *
*ولكن هل فعلا وصلنا للمستوى ده *
*هل فعلا لو النت اتقطع يوم ممكن اننا ننتحر؟؟ او يحصلنا حاجه؟؟*
*فى انتظار تعليقاتكم على الموضوع *
*واتمنى من الجميع المشاركه*
*الموضوع من كتابتى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*سلام المسيح يكون معكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اكيد طبعا مش اى حد اللى ينتحر ممكن اضايق لانى وسيلة بتقربنى لصحابى انما اكتر من انى اضايق شوية مش هعمل لانى هيبقى عبط


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا طبعا اللي حصل ده هبل اصلا*
*بس هو ممكن يكون النت التسلية الوحيدة الموجودة بس حتي لو كده مش توصل للدرجة دي *
*طب مانا انقطع النت حصلي حاجة لا*
*نو طبعا ده كده فيهم حاجات غلط اصلا *
*ميرسي كوكو علي موضوعك*
*منتظرين باقي المواضيع*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

طبعا اللي بيوصل للمرحلة دي يبقي ادمن النت لدرجة ان انقطاع النت بالنسبة له بيمس حياته ودي مرحلة خطرة طبعا ,, كل شئ ليه استخداماته بحدود وعدم الافراط فيه ,,,

شكرا يا كوكو علي الموضوع المهم ده
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مجرد انى احس بملل شوية وبلاقى حاجة تانية بتشغلنى بس مش لدرجة انتحر ده يبقى هبل


----------



## JOJE (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لا موستحيل اني انتحر اه  مومكن ازهق شويه بس عشان هو بيضيعلي وقتي  وكمان بيقربني من ناس بعيده عني لكن انتحر لا طبعا دا يبقا استهبال 
 بجد موضوع جميل ربنا يبركك ويحااااافظ عليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2009)

* ده نوع من الادمان زيه زى ادمان المخدرات أو اى شىء تانى  
 يعنى مش مجرد هوايه او شىء معتاد لا أصبح استعباد وأكيد دى حاجه مش صح أننا نسمح لاى شى باستعبادنا لدرجة اننا ننتحر فى عدم وجودها
موضوع جامد يا كوكو يستاهل اجمد تقييم 
*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لا اعتقد بان هناك من انسان مسيحي بكل معنى الكلمة..

وليس بالهوية وورقة العماد فقط.. يصل الى هذه الدرجة ..انه

ليس بعبط ابدا, انه اولا تخلي الرب عننا او بالاصح ليس هو 

الذي تخلى عنا ..بل نحن اللذين نرفضه بواسطة اعمالنا ..

ثانيا ان يكون عنده خلل  بتركيبته منذ الولادة خلل عقلي

مما يعني بان هذا النوع ممكن ينتحر لو جاع مثلا..لو

 تركته حبيبته او لأي سبب تافه..بكل الاحوال يجب على 

الاهل الانتباه الى اولادهم ومراقبتهم بصورة دائمة..

الحرية جميلة ورائعة ضمن حدود..

كل الشكر اخي كوكو سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*انت لو دققت كويس 
هتلاقى الاخبار دى ليست هى الا تمووووويه
بمعنى  مشمعقول هيروحوا يسالوا الميت انت انتحرت ليه
اكيد وبلاشك كل شخص من الا انتحروا عندهم دوافع نفسيه
ملاقتش اهتمام من حد لدرجه وصل معهم لمرض نفسى مزمن 
ودة ممكن يخحلى الشخص يعمل اى شئ ماهو بيدرى بيه
وان كان الخبر ميه ميه صحيح
فهو بلا شك الناس دى بتعانى من مرض نفسى من عدم اهتمام الناس لها او باى شئ ولما النت قطع
حسوا الدنيا عم تضيق عليهم او علاقتهم بالعالم راح تنقطع للابد
ودى وجهه نظرى بصراحه

الموضوع جامد ياكوكو تسلم ياعثل 
ليك عندى تقييم بس يتيح ليا الاول ومشهنساه​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لا طبعا دة حاجة مستحيلة اية المشكلة يعنى هو زمان كان فية نت او اجهزة كمبيوتر من الاصل
مع ذلك الانسان كان سعيد النت بس لوقت الفراغ او الاستفادة من شئ معين 
 مش للادمان بالشكل دة معنى كدة انى الاشخاص دى 
مش بتعمل اى حاجة فى يومها الا النت دة كلام سليم  ... لا طبعا 
ميرسى على موضوعك كوكو فعلا موضوع مهم 
​


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لا طبعا مموش لدرجة دى يعنى ده اسمو 00000 صح


----------



## yousteka (10 أكتوبر 2009)

في البداية يا كيرو بجد موضوع جامد كالعادة يا راعى الحوار والنقاش في المنتدى

بس هو اكيد مش النت بس سبب انتحاره ممكن يكون ضغوط نفسية اخري او ادمان شئ ينجزه بواسطة النت

فيه ناس كتير شغلها كله على النت فممكن انقطاع النت يعملها ازعاج كبير بس ماتوصلش لاكتأب وانتحار ده يبقى هبل

ونرجع نقول ان العقل الفارغ معمل للشيطان والشيطان عمره ماهيبطل يدور على حاجة يمسكنا بيها حتى لو كانت الانترنت 
واي حب زيادة عن اللزوم غير ربنا يبقى عمل من الشيطان وهو ده اللي ممكن يوصلنا بيه لليأس ثم الانتحار

ويمكن ناس كتير عانت من الادمان ده فى شكل باد مود لما النت اتقطع يومين بس كانت فرصة اننا نتحرر شوية منه

عموما ربنا يرحمنا ومش يخلينا نتعلق بشئ ولا حاجة اكتر منه او بعيد عنه

ثانكس يا باشا على التوبيك الجامد ده

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## مريم12 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا طبعا مش معنى ان لما النت يقطع انتحر *
*بس ده بيحصل لو وصل الانسان لدرجة الادمان و ميقدرش يسيب النت و لو دقيقة*
*لكن اكيد فى يوم هجيله ظرف ومش هيقدر يقعد عليه*
*بس ابناء المسيح عمرهم ما هيفكروا فى الانتحار ابدا*
*و الموضوع ده مهم جدااا*
*شكرااا يا كوكو*
*و ياريت كله يدخل و يستفاد لانه فى غاية الاهمية*
*و الموضوع ده بصراحة عجبنى جدا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا كوكو*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*اولا احب احيك يا كيرو علي الموضوع الرائع 

ثانيا مفيش انسان طبيعي هينتحر علشان مبقاش فية نت 

صراحة هو النت مهم لاننا بية بنتواصل مع اصدقائنا واقربائنا ودة غير اننا بقينا نستخدمة في متابعة كلمة ربنا وميولنا وهواياتنا المفيدة ولكن كل اللي ينتج من انقطاع النت اننا نتضايق شوية وخلاص 
وبعدين يعني الاجيال اللي كانت قبيلنا مهم كانوا عايشين من غير نت ولا موبيلات  ولا ثورة الاتصالات دي كلها
وبعدين اللي عندة ايمان بالمسيح بجد مش ممكن ينتحر ابدا ومهما كانت الكارثة اللي في حياتة بيحمل صليبة ويصبر عليها مش بحاجة هايفة ممكن ينتحر 
موضوع جيد جدا ويستحق احلا تقيم​*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

هو النت سريع فى سحب الوقت مش بتحس بيه 
وبيعتبر النافذة على العالم لاكن مش لدرجة الانتحار 
مرسى كوكو على الموضوع ​


----------



## zezza (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الناس اللى زى دى يا كوكو ناس عندها فراغ 
ما بتعملش حاجة فى دنيتها غير القاعدة على النت .... بيبقوا اشخاص غير سوية 
ما عندهمش حياة اجتماعية ولا شغل ولا اصحاب فى الواقع ....و الاهم من ده انه ما عندهمش ربنا ... مش موجود فى حياتهم ممكن يشغلوا بيه وقتهم و يقضوا الوقت فى الصلاة و الكنيسة و حضور الاجتماعات و الخدمة 
الصراحة يا كوكو انا عكسك متوقعة ان حد ينتحر علشان ما عندوش نت ........الناس دى وصلت لمرحلة انطوائية و عيش فى الخيال غير محدود و طبيعى انهم يتصدموا لما ما يلاقوش العالم ده 
ربنا يرحمنا 
شكرا يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اكيد دا شئ مش طبيعي
ان انسان ينتحر عشان النت قطع او شئ تاني مهما كان
دا بيكون ضعف ايمان وعدم ثقه في قدره ربنا
وصعب جدا بل مستحيل يكون فعلا انسان مسيحي بالمعني الحقيقي
اوحتي يكون عنده ايمان بان روحه مش ملكه عشان يتحكم فيها
لدرجه انه ينتحر عشان اشياء تافه كدا
دا اكيد يبقي شخص غير سوي 
واكيد زي ما الكل بيقولوا دا يبقي ادمان
 وربنا يرحم احنا بقينا في زمن صعب جدا


ميرسي يا كيرو وبجد موضوع جامد جدا
وليك مني اجمد تقييم
​


----------



## just member (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*لو هتكلم بالنسبالى هقول انة هاد شيء بالعادى جدا
لان مسألة دخولى على النت وقتية
لكن فعلا غريبة اوى حكاية ان حدا يوصل لدرجة الانتحار فى هيك
على ما اعتقد هاد مش طبيعى بالمرة
شكرا لموضوعك يا كيرو
الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*ايه ده في حد بينتحر عشان مفيش نت ده اكيد  حيكونمدمن عالنت بجد *
*الشبكة العنكبوتية ممكن تكون للتسلية او لزيادة معلومات  وووو بس مستحيل تكون كل شئ ده مستحيل *

*مرسي عالموضوع الجميل وعلى طرح فكرتك الطيبة *

*بركة يسوع ترعاك*​


----------



## +pepo+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن نقعد على النت كتير بس ماتوصرش الدرجه ان فى يوم مقعدش فيه اروح انتحر ده عبط 
ده بيبقا وصل انه مش هقول ادمن النت لا انا هقول وصل لدرجه العباده وديه خطيه كبير جدآ
ربنا يرحمنا و يبارك حياتك يا كوكو موضوعك فى غاية الاهميه بس اعزرنى مش قادر احطلك تقييم


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل
ممكن الناس اللي انتحرت دي او جتلها حالة نفسية تكون منتظرة حاجة بالغة الاهمية في حياتها او خسرت كتير جدا بسبب النت ده
هو مش مبرر لكن كل واحد نفسية مختلفة عن التاني
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2009)

هو طبعا متوصلش لكده 

اينعم انا بحب اول ما اصحى افتح المنتدى 

بس افرض النور مقطوع او  اى شىء حصل خارج عن ارادتى 

مش معقول توصل للانتحار 

هو بيقرب الناس ببعض  ومهم جدا  لكن فى حدود

شكراااااااااااااااا كوكو موضوع جامد

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقى معتقدش يوصل بيا الدرجه انى انتحر ولا يجرالى حاجه واروح المستشفى ولا اتجنن مثلا عشان مافتحتش نت 
حصل والجهاز باظ اكتر من اسبوعين عادى فى ايام كمان بتضطر انك متكونش موجود فى البيت لفترات كبيرة 
اعتقد بالنسبه لى عادى لو مفتحتش نت مهما طالت المده
ماهو زمان مكنش فى نت وكنا عايشين كويس
موضوع جميل يا كوكو 
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لا طبعا مش لدرجة الانتحار ده غباء واكيد الانسان ده لو كان قريب من ربنا كان حيشغل وقته بالصلاة او اى حاجة تانية يعنى مش للدرجة دى يعنى 
موضوع رائع يا كوكو 
ميرسى علية كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*اكيد الواحد من غير ما يشعر بيبقي مدمن علي النت *
*المهم منخلهوش يسيطر علينا *
*ويسرق وقتنا وعمرنا *
*اما حكايه الانتحار فا مفيش حاجه في الدنيا تخلينا نغضب ربنا بالشكل دا *
*ما بالك لما يكون السبب انقطاع نت ؟؟*
*ميرسي كوكو موضوع بقي مهم فعلا*​


----------



## ارووجة (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ده يبقى مرض
هدفنا ووجودنا في الحياة مش عشان نقعد على النت
هو فعلا الانترنت مهم بحياتنا ومنستفيد منه كتير بس مش لدرجة الادمان والمرض
اظن هاد اللي انتحر لو توفى احد المقربين ليه مثل والده او والدته ماكانش وقتها انتحر

يعني الانترنت صار مهم اكتر من اهلنا؟!؟! 
صار نسبة كبيرة من الناس بتقعد على الانترنت ااكتر من مابتقعد مع اهلها

للاسف انا في فترة كنت من ضمن هيدول الناس ...بس نشكرالرب من شهور راحت هالشغلة ولئيت ساعة بتواجدي مع اهلي تسوى مليون ساعة عالانترنت واكتر



شكرا عالموضوع المهم


----------



## الأخت مايا (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كل شيء موجود هو من اجل خدمة الانسان ولكن عندما يصبح الانسان عبد لهذه الاشياء تصبح خطورة
صحيح هناك الكثير ممن لا يعرفون ان يكونو هم اسياد  ما بينهم فتصبح الاشياء تستعبدهم بدل ان يكونو هم من يصيطرو عليها

موضوع جد مهم شكرا لك


----------



## راشي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*هو موضوع فعلا غريب جدا بس ممكن يكون حصل فعلا انا اعرف ناس في ثانوية عامة وشوف بقي مذاكرة ووقتهم ضيق ازاي. واهم حاجة في حياتهم النت لدرجة ان النت موضوع لية ساعه في اليوم دا بعد معاناه الاهل معاهم . *

*بس هو الشيطان تحس بيحاول يشغل اللي قدامه باي شي واعتقد ان استخدام النت بشكل خاطي ممكن يكون افضل وسائل المستخدمة من قبل الشيطان.*

*ميرسي يا كوكو علي الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا *


----------



## Ferrari (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*
اولا بشكرك يا كوكو مان على طرح الموضوع

انا من رأيي يا مان ان الشاب اللى ينتحرعشان النت دة يبقى شباب كسول وتافه لا حيلة له

لو قالولوا انتحر عشان ربنا يخاف يعملها من الاخر احسن انه ينتحر 

عشان لو مش ها يعملها كان هايبقى عال على اسرته وبلده

لانه لو مخه متفتح ويسوع مالك قلبه مش هايكون دة تفكيره

دة رايي يا مان شكراً لك على الموضوع

الرب يباركك


*​


----------



## vetaa (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*بصراحه حاجه غريبه قوى *
*طيب ما انا فصل عندى شهرين*
*اة طبعا وحشنى المنتدى قوى واللى بكلمهم*
*بس مش لدرجه حتى اكتئب واقعد مكلمش حد*

*وبعدين اى شئ يزيد عن حدة بيتقلب لضده*
*دة فى كل حاجه مش بس النت*

*ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع دة*
*وبجد ياريت كلنا ناخد بالنا فى حياتنا عموما*
*ان مفيش حاجه تسيطر علينا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*مقدرش انكر انى بقعد كتييييييييير ع النت 
بس مش معنى كده انى انتحر عشانه ليييييييه يعنى 
هو يمكن مشكلة النت انه بيسحب مننا وقت من غير ما نحس انه عدى 
وغصب عننا بندمن النت شوية بس بردو مش لدرجة انه يكون من الحاجات الاساسية فى حياتنا 
ميييييييرسى لموضوعك يا كوكو
​*


----------



## جيلان (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*عارف ليه عشن دى ناس حياتها كلها على النت ومش عايشين الواقع
اه بنعد نت وفى ناس شغلها كله عالنت كمان دوول اوكى ممكن يزعلوا لان بيتدمر عملهم بكدى
لكن الى بيستخدم النت للترفيه مثلا او حاجات تانية مش مستعجلة ممكن يصبر شوية عادى

لكن الى غير كدى يبقى اكيد مريض ومش عايش الواقع لكن انغلق على نفسه فى العالم الافتراضى وبس
تعرف مش بحب ناس تبقى على النت شخصية كبيرة وحاجة جامدة وفى الواقع ولا حاجة يبقى اكيد عندهم نقص
لكن نبقى كويسين فى كل حاجة افضل ونعمل كل حاجة من غير ادمان 
ولو نظمنا الوقت اكيد هنقدر نعمل كل حاجة ونشغل نفسنا بحاجت كتير فى الواقع عشن النت ميبقاش حياتنا ونتعب من غيره وده الطبيعى طبعا 
يمكن النت بالنسبالى مكملات احيانا اه بستخدمه فى الدراسة بس بردوا ممكن اعد من غيره مافيش مشاكل يعنى مش عندى شغل عليه يضيع مستقبلى او كدى
ثانكس كوكو على الموضوع المهم *


----------



## twety (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*ايه الهيافه دى*
*" كل الاشياء تحل لى وليس كل الاشياء توافق*
*ولا يتسلط عليك شئ "*

*مهما كانت الحاجه دى اللى ارتبطت بيها مش هتستعبدنى يعنى *
*وتخلينى انتحر ولا تجيلى حاله نفسيه منها*
*دى فعلا هيافه*

*شكرا يا كوكو لتعبك *


----------



## BITAR (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*ما تحدثت عنه الصحافه*
*هم مدمنى انترنت*
*او مهاويس انترنت *
*تماما مثل *
*ما انتحرت لوفاة العندليب منذ فترة بعيدة*
*ومايكل جاكسون منذ شهور قليله*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

* لأ طبعا مش ممكن حد يصل إلى الإنتحار
أقصاه الشخص يتضايق بعض الوقت 
أما الذى إنتحر فأكيد عندة كم من المشاكل وكان النت القشة التى قسمت ظهر البعير (مثل شعبى ) ​*


----------



## farou2 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

للاسف الشديد 
انا بصدق الحالات النفسيه والانتحار 
انا بعرف 3 اشخاص مرضى بمرض (الموت العضلي) 2 بنات واحده منهم تضاهي ملكات الجمال جمالا وعلما 
الطريقه الوحيده التي يشعرون بها انهم احياء هي الانترنت 
وهناك حالات اخرى وليس بالضروره ان يكون السبب المرض 
فالانترنت لدى البعض عالم خيالي 
يحقق رغباتهم واشواقهم 
وهناك من ينتحر اذا فقد حبيب 
وهناك من حبيبه الانترنت
شكراً على الموضوع ​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*مش عارف شو بدي احكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس ما في انسان عاقل بيعملها
و بنفس الوقت ممكن يكون عند هذا الانسان مشاكل كثيره و بيلهي نفسه عنها بالنت
و لما انقطع ما تحمل الضغوط النفسيه راح انتحر
و اكيد هذا مش حل 
لكن الي بقوله الله يرحمنا​*


----------



## rana1981 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*اكيد لا بس بدايق لانه مارح اقدر اتواصل مع رفقاتي بس مو اكتر​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*بشكرك كتير كيرلس على الموضوع الجميل*
*الإنترنت هو وسيلة مفيدة جداً جداً للثقافة ؛ ** وفرصة ممتازة للتعلم الذاتى ؛**والإطلاع المستمر ؛**وإكتساب مهارات جديدة*
*والخدمة والتواصل بين الناس*
*لكن متوصلش أبداً لأن حد ينتحر علشان الإنترنت اتقطع !!*

*أنا عن نفسي لما ببقى فاضية دايماً بحب أكون أونلاين لأن ده بيخلينى دايماً قريبة من أصحابي وبتكون وسيلة حلوة جداً جداً فى الخدمة وفى المناسبات *
*لكن متوصلش لأنه لو اتقطع يخلينى انتحر وأخسر نفسي و أبديتى !! أصله مش شئ أساسى يعنى *
*وميرسي على الموضوع مرة تانية وعلى ترشيحى للرد عليه*
*ربنا معاك*
*ويستخدم كل وسيلة من أجل إظهار مجد إسمه* ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا هو انا ممكن بدايق شوية لانى بقعد فى البيت مش بيبقى ورايا حاجة 

وبطلع عصبيتى فى تنضيف البيت وبستناه يرجع تانى علشان اكلم اصحابى والقى حد اتكلم معاه 

علشان اليوم يعدى ويجى غيره لكن متوصلش للكتائب ولا الانتحار​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

_*أولا

شكرا للموضوع المميز جدا جدا جدا

الرب يباركك

ثانيا

النت مفيد جدا
لكن مش أحلى من المسيح لأضيع خلاصى من أجله

أكرر شكرى ليكم​*_


----------



## maro sweety (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> اكيد طبعا مش اى حد اللى ينتحر ممكن اضايق لانى وسيلة بتقربنى لصحابى انما اكتر من انى اضايق شوية مش هعمل لانى هيبقى عبط


 
ميرررررسى على يا ميرنا 
وعلى تعليقك  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *لا طبعا اللي حصل ده هبل اصلا*
> 
> *بس هو ممكن يكون النت التسلية الوحيدة الموجودة بس حتي لو كده مش توصل للدرجة دي *
> *طب مانا انقطع النت حصلي حاجة لا*
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا روكا 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

coptic adel قال:


> طبعا اللي بيوصل للمرحلة دي يبقي ادمن النت لدرجة ان انقطاع النت بالنسبة له بيمس حياته ودي مرحلة خطرة طبعا ,, كل شئ ليه استخداماته بحدود وعدم الافراط فيه ,,,​
> 
> شكرا يا كوكو علي الموضوع المهم ده​


 
بالتأكيد يا عادل 
المفروض يكون استخدامنا فى حدود المعقول 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
وعلى مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> مجرد انى احس بملل شوية وبلاقى حاجة تانية بتشغلنى بس مش لدرجة انتحر ده يبقى هبل


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مرموره 
وعلى رأيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

joje قال:


> لا موستحيل اني انتحر اه مومكن ازهق شويه بس عشان هو بيضيعلي وقتي وكمان بيقربني من ناس بعيده عني لكن انتحر لا طبعا دا يبقا استهبال
> بجد موضوع جميل ربنا يبركك ويحااااافظ عليك


 
ميرررررسى على يا جوجو
وعلى تعليقك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> * ده نوع من الادمان زيه زى ادمان المخدرات أو اى شىء تانى *
> *يعنى مش مجرد هوايه او شىء معتاد لا أصبح استعباد وأكيد دى حاجه مش صح أننا نسمح لاى شى باستعبادنا لدرجة اننا ننتحر فى عدم وجودها*
> *موضوع جامد يا كوكو يستاهل اجمد تقييم *


 
كلام سليم بالفعل
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا دونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله وتقييمك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لا اعتقد بان هناك من انسان مسيحي بكل معنى الكلمة..
> 
> وليس بالهوية وورقة العماد فقط.. يصل الى هذه الدرجة ..انه
> 
> ...


 


ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا كليمو 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *انت لو دققت كويس​*
> *هتلاقى الاخبار دى ليست هى الا تمووووويه*
> *بمعنى مشمعقول هيروحوا يسالوا الميت انت انتحرت ليه*
> *اكيد وبلاشك كل شخص من الا انتحروا عندهم دوافع نفسيه*
> ...


 
كلام سليم 
فعلا ممكن الناس دى تكون عندهم مشاكل تانيه
بس ده اذا كانوا بيخرجوا من البيت من الاساس 
او بيتحركوا من قدام الجهاز 
حياتهم بمعنى اصح انترنت فقط 
وده الغلط بعينه 
ميرررررسى على مروورك كيريا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> لا طبعا دة حاجة مستحيلة اية المشكلة يعنى هو زمان كان فية نت او اجهزة كمبيوتر من الاصل
> 
> مع ذلك الانسان كان سعيد النت بس لوقت الفراغ او الاستفادة من شئ معين
> مش للادمان بالشكل دة معنى كدة انى الاشخاص دى
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا مانا 
وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

انتحر دة ليه ومن اية وعشان اية
لا بجد حااااجة كتيير مش سهلة
ومجرد التفكير فيها صعب جداا
ومش عشان النت قطع يوم
ولا حتى شهر انتحر 
طب مهو ممكن البيت يشيله
لو كنت مهملة كل واجباتى بسببه
كدة بقا اروح  انتحر يا اما يرجعوه
لا طبعا تفكير خاطئ ومهما كان مش توصل للانتحار
عن نفسى ممكن اجس بملل وشوية زهق مش اكتر
لكن افكر فى الانتحار بسبب انترنت دة من رابع المستحيلات

موضوع مهم جدا
ميرسى لطرحه كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وطني (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*تعليقي علي الاخت كيريا معلش الموضوع ده جد وكمان انا مصدقه احنا بنشوف في مصر واحد يقتل اخوه علشان اسبقيه دخول الحمام ده حصل في الطوابق واحد يقتل ابنه وبنته ومراته علشان شويه ورق ضاعوا في البورصه واحد يقتل التاني علشان نص جنيه واحنا هنا في مصر كمان يوم موت عبد الحليم حافظ ناس رمت نفسها من فوق علشان مش هتشوف عبد الحليم تاني مع احترامي ليه وانت ليه مستغربه كل يوم اكتر من نفس تموت مقتوله علي يد اشخاص اخرين جات علي الواحد ما يقتلش نفسه وكمان فيه ناس وصلت درجه التفاها معاها انها تشغل اغاني في الافراح بجد ده مش هزار ولا ضحك 
واللي حصل للشباب اللي ماتوا دول بسبب انقطاع النت دول وصلو الي درجه الهوس يعني عاااادي 
وسوأل ممكن واحد يضحي بالابديه علشان النت ولا اي خطيه مع الاسف ده جريمه قتل بمعني الكلمه وشكرا لكاتب الموضوع ​*


----------



## وطني (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*معلش يشغلوا اغاني في سراديق العزاء *


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

تامر ابن البابا قال:


> لا طبعا مموش لدرجة دى يعنى ده اسمو 00000 صح


 
العنوان اسمه 
معقول وصلنا للدرجه دى 
:t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> في البداية يا كيرو بجد موضوع جامد كالعادة يا راعى الحوار والنقاش في المنتدى​
> 
> بس هو اكيد مش النت بس سبب انتحاره ممكن يكون ضغوط نفسية اخري او ادمان شئ ينجزه بواسطة النت​
> فيه ناس كتير شغلها كله على النت فممكن انقطاع النت يعملها ازعاج كبير بس ماتوصلش لاكتأب وانتحار ده يبقى هبل​
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا يوستيكا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله والرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *لا طبعا مش معنى ان لما النت يقطع انتحر *
> 
> *بس ده بيحصل لو وصل الانسان لدرجة الادمان و ميقدرش يسيب النت و لو دقيقة*
> *لكن اكيد فى يوم هجيله ظرف ومش هيقدر يقعد عليه*
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا مريم 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اولا احب احيك يا كيرو علي الموضوع الرائع​*
> 
> *ثانيا مفيش انسان طبيعي هينتحر علشان مبقاش فية نت *​
> *صراحة هو النت مهم لاننا بية بنتواصل مع اصدقائنا واقربائنا ودة غير اننا بقينا نستخدمة في متابعة كلمة ربنا وميولنا وهواياتنا المفيدة ولكن كل اللي ينتج من انقطاع النت اننا نتضايق شوية وخلاص *
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا رجعا 
وعلى رأيك وفعلا ابناء المسيح مش ممكن يوصل بيهم الموضوع للانتحار 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> هو النت سريع فى سحب الوقت مش بتحس بيه ​
> وبيعتبر النافذة على العالم لاكن مش لدرجة الانتحار
> 
> مرسى كوكو على الموضوع ​


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا صوفيا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samosa (14 أكتوبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *سمعنا عن واحد انتحر علشان ما قعدش على الانترنت فى اول يوم *
> ​
> *فى انتظار تعليقاتكم على الموضوع *
> *واتمنى من الجميع المشاركه*
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> الناس اللى زى دى يا كوكو ناس عندها فراغ
> ما بتعملش حاجة فى دنيتها غير القاعدة على النت .... بيبقوا اشخاص غير سوية
> ما عندهمش حياة اجتماعية ولا شغل ولا اصحاب فى الواقع ....و الاهم من ده انه ما عندهمش ربنا ... مش موجود فى حياتهم ممكن يشغلوا بيه وقتهم و يقضوا الوقت فى الصلاة و الكنيسة و حضور الاجتماعات و الخدمة
> الصراحة يا كوكو انا عكسك متوقعة ان حد ينتحر علشان ما عندوش نت ........الناس دى وصلت لمرحلة انطوائية و عيش فى الخيال غير محدود و طبيعى انهم يتصدموا لما ما يلاقوش العالم ده
> ...


 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا زيزا
وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اكيد دا شئ مش طبيعي
> ان انسان ينتحر عشان النت قطع او شئ تاني مهما كان
> دا بيكون ضعف ايمان وعدم ثقه في قدره ربنا
> وصعب جدا بل مستحيل يكون فعلا انسان مسيحي بالمعني الحقيقي
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا نيفين 
وعلى رأيك الاكثر من رائع 
وعلى تقييمك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *لو هتكلم بالنسبالى هقول انة هاد شيء بالعادى جدا*
> 
> *لان مسألة دخولى على النت وقتية*
> *لكن فعلا غريبة اوى حكاية ان حدا يوصل لدرجة الانتحار فى هيك*
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا جوجو
وعلى تعليقك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merash (17 أكتوبر 2009)

هقول لحضرتك حاجة اللى يوصل لانه ينتحر يبقا ده مدمن نت
واى حد فى الاول خالص فى استعماله للنت و اما يعد طول النهار ده كان يعتبر ادمان
بس بسبب انه حاجة جديدة وكان ليها هيبتها وان الواحد عاوز يتكشف كل حاجة فى وقت قليل

لكن بعد فترة الانسان السوى بيقدر يتحكم فى فترة اوعاده ع النت
و بيعيش حياته الطبيعة
لكن امشكلة ان فى ناس من كتر اوعادها بتحول النت للادمان بس بدرجة خطيرة
و تكون محتاجة تدخل علاجى نفسى طبعاا

موضوع حلو جداا
ميرسى كتير


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 أكتوبر 2009)

من يفعل ذلك صار الانترنت سيده ولا يستطيع الانسان ان يخدم سيدين 
ولكن لى سؤال من ممكن ان ينتحر ان لم يصلى او يقراء الكتاب المقدس ويقابل المسيح 
يوم او اكثر .......؟:t9:


----------



## adelfahmymawod (17 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزى
عندما قرأت موضوعك عن النت والانتحار فأعتقد هذا غير معقول . الا الشخص ضعيف الارادة والمسيح لم يملىء قلبه بالايمان .فماذا يكون لمثل ذالك الشخص؟
أكيد بالطبع الهاوية​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *ايه ده في حد بينتحر عشان مفيش نت ده اكيد حيكون مدمن عالنت بجد *
> 
> *الشبكة العنكبوتية ممكن تكون للتسلية او لزيادة معلومات وووو بس مستحيل تكون كل شئ ده مستحيل *​
> *مرسي عالموضوع الجميل وعلى طرح فكرتك الطيبة *​
> ...


 
*فعلا يا بنوته النت ممكن يكون ساعه فى اليوم كويس اوى *
*ولو ما قعدناش على النت فى يوم ما اعتقدش انها تكون مشكله مش توصل لدرجه الادمان وعدم القدره عن الاستغناء عنه *
*ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنوته *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> ممكن نقعد على النت كتير بس ماتوصرش الدرجه ان فى يوم مقعدش فيه اروح انتحر ده عبط
> ده بيبقا وصل انه مش هقول ادمن النت لا انا هقول وصل لدرجه العباده وديه خطيه كبير جدآ
> ربنا يرحمنا و يبارك حياتك يا كوكو موضوعك فى غاية الاهميه بس اعزرنى مش قادر احطلك تقييم


 
*كلامك سليم بالطبع يا بيبو *
*ربنا يرحمنا من ادمان الانترنت*
*ميررررسى على مرورك يا بيبو *
*ولا يهمك مرورك هو تقييم للموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل*
> *ممكن الناس اللي انتحرت دي او جتلها حالة نفسية تكون منتظرة حاجة بالغة الاهمية في حياتها او خسرت كتير جدا بسبب النت ده*
> *هو مش مبرر لكن كل واحد نفسية مختلفة عن التاني*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
*ميررررسى على مرورك يا ماجد*
*وعلى رأيك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## adelfahmymawod (17 أكتوبر 2009)

على فكرة انا اسف للرد السابق لعدم تشكرى لك على موضوعك لذلك أتقدم لك بالشكر العميق لما أثرته بسبب عشق النت لكى يكون درسا مفيدا لكل شخص ضعيف امام النت ويجعل من نفسه خادما له . ونسى ان هناك اهم بكثير الكثير منه وهو شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح.
الرب يباركك ويحسن عمل يديك
كما اتمنى المزيد من الموضوعات ذات الاهمية التى عندك
adelfahmy​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> هو طبعا متوصلش لكده ​
> 
> اينعم انا بحب اول ما اصحى افتح المنتدى ​
> بس افرض النور مقطوع او اى شىء حصل خارج عن ارادتى ​
> ...


 
*ميررررسى على مرووورك يا كاندى*
*وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> حقيقى معتقدش يوصل بيا الدرجه انى انتحر ولا يجرالى حاجه واروح المستشفى ولا اتجنن مثلا عشان مافتحتش نت ​
> حصل والجهاز باظ اكتر من اسبوعين عادى فى ايام كمان بتضطر انك متكونش موجود فى البيت لفترات كبيرة
> اعتقد بالنسبه لى عادى لو مفتحتش نت مهما طالت المده
> ماهو زمان مكنش فى نت وكنا عايشين كويس
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا سويتى 
وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> لا طبعا مش لدرجة الانتحار ده غباء واكيد الانسان ده لو كان قريب من ربنا كان حيشغل وقته بالصلاة او اى حاجة تانية يعنى مش للدرجة دى يعنى
> موضوع رائع يا كوكو
> ميرسى علية كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
بالتأكيد لازم الاهتمام الاكتر يكون بالصلاه 
واننا نقرب من ربنا اكتر
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ديدى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *اكيد الواحد من غير ما يشعر بيبقي مدمن علي النت *
> 
> *المهم منخلهوش يسيطر علينا *
> *ويسرق وقتنا وعمرنا *
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ميرو
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (20 أكتوبر 2009)

_*اووووووووووو*_

_*انتحار يا كوكو *_

_*ده مش معقول خالص يا كوكو*_

_*عمر انها  توصل لدرجة الانتحار *_

_*ده لو بعيد  عن دم  المسيح  وجسدو  كل شيء*_

_*موجود لان الشيطان بيلعب بى*_
_*ويريت لو انته حاسس بلمشكله دى  *_
*ارجو انك تتناول * 

_*وشكراا جدا يا كوكو على موضوع *_

_*والرب يرعاك*_​


----------



## toty sefo (21 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> *سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى *
> *موضوعى انهارده مش جديد *
> *وموجود فى كل بيت *
> *بس اللى غريب ان ماحدش يقدر يستغنى عنه *
> ...


احنا نعرف ان الانسان صعب يستغنى عن حاجات كتير منها المحبه والتواصل المشاعر الجميله000000000 ممكن ينتحر لو لم يحصل عليها فاذا كان النت هو الوسيله الوحيده للحصول عليها جايز ينتحر بس من اول يوم دا يبقى هو اصلا يائس من حياته ومستنى اى سبب ينتحر له يعنى تبقى المشكله مش انقطاع النت مش كده ولا ايه​


----------



## باسم يوسف جميل (21 أكتوبر 2009)

لا طبعا عمرنا مهنوصل للمرحله ديه وبجد اللى عمل كده ده لو شخص مسيحى يبقا كان انتحر لانه مش قادر يرضى الشخص اللى اتصلب علشانه ومات على عود الصليب  ده بجد   مش انسان خالص وشكرا كتير على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحة انا لما يحصل ويقطع النت بتضايق وممكن اتخنق شوية واحيانا جامد كمان بس خلاص برضى بالامر الواقع ومفيش مشكلة
 لكن انتحر ليه هو العمر بعزقة ههههههههه
شكرا يا كوكو للموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ده يبقى مرض
> هدفنا ووجودنا في الحياة مش عشان نقعد على النت
> هو فعلا الانترنت مهم بحياتنا ومنستفيد منه كتير بس مش لدرجة الادمان والمرض
> اظن هاد اللي انتحر لو توفى احد المقربين ليه مثل والده او والدته ماكانش وقتها انتحر
> ...


 

فعلا ساعه مع الاهل افضل من مليون ساعه على الانترنت
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ارووجه 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> كل شيء موجود هو من اجل خدمة الانسان ولكن عندما يصبح الانسان عبد لهذه الاشياء تصبح خطورة
> صحيح هناك الكثير ممن لا يعرفون ان يكونو هم اسياد ما بينهم فتصبح الاشياء تستعبدهم بدل ان يكونو هم من يصيطرو عليها
> 
> موضوع جد مهم شكرا لك


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *هو موضوع فعلا غريب جدا بس ممكن يكون حصل فعلا انا اعرف ناس في ثانوية عامة وشوف بقي مذاكرة ووقتهم ضيق ازاي. واهم حاجة في حياتهم النت لدرجة ان النت موضوع لية ساعه في اليوم دا بعد معاناه الاهل معاهم . *
> 
> *بس هو الشيطان تحس بيحاول يشغل اللي قدامه باي شي واعتقد ان استخدام النت بشكل خاطي ممكن يكون افضل وسائل المستخدمة من قبل الشيطان.*
> 
> *ميرسي يا كوكو علي الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا *


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا راشى
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ferrari قال:


> *اولا بشكرك يا كوكو مان على طرح الموضوع*​
> *انا من رأيي يا مان ان الشاب اللى ينتحرعشان النت دة يبقى شباب كسول وتافه لا حيلة له*​
> *لو قالولوا انتحر عشان ربنا يخاف يعملها من الاخر احسن انه ينتحر *​
> *عشان لو مش ها يعملها كان هايبقى عال على اسرته وبلده*​
> ...


 

عندك حق 
كلام سليم 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فرارى
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بصراحه حاجه غريبه قوى *
> *طيب ما انا فصل عندى شهرين*
> *اة طبعا وحشنى المنتدى قوى واللى بكلمهم*
> *بس مش لدرجه حتى اكتئب واقعد مكلمش حد*
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فيتا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *مقدرش انكر انى بقعد كتييييييييير ع النت ​*
> *بس مش معنى كده انى انتحر عشانه ليييييييه يعنى *
> *هو يمكن مشكلة النت انه بيسحب مننا وقت من غير ما نحس انه عدى *
> *وغصب عننا بندمن النت شوية بس بردو مش لدرجة انه يكون من الحاجات الاساسية فى حياتنا *
> *ميييييييرسى لموضوعك يا كوكو*​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا بنت العدرا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *عارف ليه عشن دى ناس حياتها كلها على النت ومش عايشين الواقع*
> *اه بنعد نت وفى ناس شغلها كله عالنت كمان دوول اوكى ممكن يزعلوا لان بيتدمر عملهم بكدى*
> *لكن الى بيستخدم النت للترفيه مثلا او حاجات تانية مش مستعجلة ممكن يصبر شوية عادى*
> 
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جيلان 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *ايه الهيافه دى*
> *" كل الاشياء تحل لى وليس كل الاشياء توافق*
> *ولا يتسلط عليك شئ "*
> 
> ...


 
عندك حق يا تويتى 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

bitar قال:


> *ما تحدثت عنه الصحافه*
> 
> *هم مدمنى انترنت*
> *او مهاويس انترنت *
> ...


 
كلام سليم 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *لأ طبعا مش ممكن حد يصل إلى الإنتحار​*
> *أقصاه الشخص يتضايق بعض الوقت *
> 
> *أما الذى إنتحر فأكيد عندة كم من المشاكل وكان النت القشة التى قسمت ظهر البعير (مثل شعبى ) *​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> للاسف الشديد
> 
> انا بصدق الحالات النفسيه والانتحار
> انا بعرف 3 اشخاص مرضى بمرض (الموت العضلي) 2 بنات واحده منهم تضاهي ملكات الجمال جمالا وعلما
> ...


 
ربنا يرحمنا 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فؤاد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> *مش عارف شو بدي احكي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*
> *بس ما في انسان عاقل بيعملها*
> *و بنفس الوقت ممكن يكون عند هذا الانسان مشاكل كثيره و بيلهي نفسه عنها بالنت*
> *و لما انقطع ما تحمل الضغوط النفسيه راح انتحر*
> ...


 
اميـــــن 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *اكيد لا بس بدايق لانه مارح اقدر اتواصل مع رفقاتي بس مو اكتر​*


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا رنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أكتوبر 2009)

​


stray sheep قال:


> *بشكرك كتير كيرلس على الموضوع الجميل*
> *الإنترنت هو وسيلة مفيدة جداً جداً للثقافة ؛ **وفرصة ممتازة للتعلم الذاتى ؛**والإطلاع المستمر ؛**وإكتساب مهارات جديدة*
> *والخدمة والتواصل بين الناس*
> *لكن متوصلش أبداً لأن حد ينتحر علشان الإنترنت اتقطع !!*
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ماريان
وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا هو انا ممكن بدايق شوية لانى بقعد فى البيت مش بيبقى ورايا حاجة ​*
> 
> _*وبطلع عصبيتى فى تنضيف البيت وبستناه يرجع تانى علشان اكلم اصحابى والقى حد اتكلم معاه *_​
> 
> _*علشان اليوم يعدى ويجى غيره لكن متوصلش للكتائب ولا الانتحار*_​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا انجى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _*أولا​*_
> 
> _*شكرا للموضوع المميز جدا جدا جدا*_​
> _*الرب يباركك*_​
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

maro sweety قال:


> ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> انتحر دة ليه ومن اية وعشان اية​
> لا بجد حااااجة كتيير مش سهلة
> ومجرد التفكير فيها صعب جداا
> ومش عشان النت قطع يوم
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا سندريلا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> *تعليقي علي الاخت كيريا معلش الموضوع ده جد وكمان انا مصدقه احنا بنشوف في مصر واحد يقتل اخوه علشان اسبقيه دخول الحمام ده حصل في الطوابق واحد يقتل ابنه وبنته ومراته علشان شويه ورق ضاعوا في البورصه واحد يقتل التاني علشان نص جنيه واحنا هنا في مصر كمان يوم موت عبد الحليم حافظ ناس رمت نفسها من فوق علشان مش هتشوف عبد الحليم تاني مع احترامي ليه وانت ليه مستغربه كل يوم اكتر من نفس تموت مقتوله علي يد اشخاص اخرين جات علي الواحد ما يقتلش نفسه وكمان فيه ناس وصلت درجه التفاها معاها انها تشغل اغاني في الافراح بجد ده مش هزار ولا ضحك ​*
> *واللي حصل للشباب اللي ماتوا دول بسبب انقطاع النت دول وصلو الي درجه الهوس يعني عاااادي *
> 
> *وسوأل ممكن واحد يضحي بالابديه علشان النت ولا اي خطيه مع الاسف ده جريمه قتل بمعني الكلمه وشكرا لكاتب الموضوع *​


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

samosa قال:


> KOKOMAN قال:
> 
> 
> > *سمعنا عن واحد انتحر علشان ما قعدش على الانترنت فى اول يوم *​
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

merash قال:


> هقول لحضرتك حاجة اللى يوصل لانه ينتحر يبقا ده مدمن نت
> واى حد فى الاول خالص فى استعماله للنت و اما يعد طول النهار ده كان يعتبر ادمان
> بس بسبب انه حاجة جديدة وكان ليها هيبتها وان الواحد عاوز يتكشف كل حاجة فى وقت قليل
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك 
وعلى مشاركتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

samir_yd قال:


> من يفعل ذلك صار الانترنت سيده ولا يستطيع الانسان ان يخدم سيدين
> ولكن لى سؤال من ممكن ان ينتحر ان لم يصلى او يقراء الكتاب المقدس ويقابل المسيح
> يوم او اكثر .......؟:t9:


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا سمير  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

adelfahmymawod قال:


> عزيزى
> عندما قرأت موضوعك عن النت والانتحار فأعتقد هذا غير معقول . الا الشخص ضعيف الارادة والمسيح لم يملىء قلبه بالايمان .فماذا يكون لمثل ذالك الشخص؟
> 
> أكيد بالطبع الهاوية​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

adelfahmymawod قال:


> على فكرة انا اسف للرد السابق لعدم تشكرى لك على موضوعك لذلك أتقدم لك بالشكر العميق لما أثرته بسبب عشق النت لكى يكون درسا مفيدا لكل شخص ضعيف امام النت ويجعل من نفسه خادما له . ونسى ان هناك اهم بكثير الكثير منه وهو شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح.
> الرب يباركك ويحسن عمل يديك
> كما اتمنى المزيد من الموضوعات ذات الاهمية التى عندك
> 
> adelfahmy​


 
ولا يهمك يا فندم 
شكرا على مرورك مره اخرى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*اووووووووووو*_​
> 
> _*انتحار يا كوكو *_​
> _*ده مش معقول خالص يا كوكو*_​
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كوك
وعلى مشاركتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2009)

toty sefo قال:


> احنا نعرف ان الانسان صعب يستغنى عن حاجات كتير منها المحبه والتواصل المشاعر الجميله000000000 ممكن ينتحر لو لم يحصل عليها فاذا كان النت هو الوسيله الوحيده للحصول عليها جايز ينتحر بس من اول يوم دا يبقى هو اصلا يائس من حياته ومستنى اى سبب ينتحر له يعنى تبقى المشكله مش انقطاع النت مش كده ولا ايه[/center]


 
صح
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا توتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الرعي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

النت مش اكتر تضيع وقت انتحر على شانه مستحيل


----------



## مسيحي جديد مخلص (27 أكتوبر 2009)

لا مش معقول ننتحر عشان النت لانه وسيله مثله مثل اي حاجه كالكماليات مثل السياره وغيرها واللي ينتحرر عشان النت هذا مجنون ومدمن


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

باسم يوسف جميل قال:


> لا طبعا عمرنا مهنوصل للمرحله ديه وبجد اللى عمل كده ده لو شخص مسيحى يبقا كان انتحر لانه مش قادر يرضى الشخص اللى اتصلب علشانه ومات على عود الصليب ده بجد مش انسان خالص وشكرا كتير على الموضوع الرائع ده


 
*ميررررسى على مرورك يا باسم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> بصراحة انا لما يحصل ويقطع النت بتضايق وممكن اتخنق شوية واحيانا جامد كمان بس خلاص برضى بالامر الواقع ومفيش مشكلة​
> لكن انتحر ليه هو العمر بعزقة ههههههههه
> شكرا يا كوكو للموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
*ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت الرعي قال:


> النت مش اكتر تضيع وقت انتحر على شانه مستحيل


 
*ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنت الراعى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2009)

_*موضوع   جامد   اوى يا كوكو   بس تفتكر فى ناس بجد   وصلو انهم   يهتمو  بالنت عن  حياتهم   الشخصية*_
_*ممكن ولية   لا ربنا يستر علينااااااااا*_
_*ومنسكعش   خبر حد غالى    علينا قريب   كان مدمن نت ؟*_​


----------



## Kiril (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ناس كتير و انا من اولها اللي تعتمد علي الانترنت في حاجات كتير
منها معرفة الاخبار الجديدة و محركات البحث و التواصل


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مسيحي جديد مخلص قال:


> لا مش معقول ننتحر عشان النت لانه وسيله مثله مثل اي حاجه كالكماليات مثل السياره وغيرها واللي ينتحرر عشان النت هذا مجنون ومدمن


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*موضوع جامد اوى يا كوكو بس تفتكر فى ناس بجد وصلو انهم يهتمو بالنت عن حياتهم الشخصية*_
> 
> _*ممكن ولية لا ربنا يستر علينااااااااا*_
> 
> _*ومنسكعش خبر حد غالى علينا قريب كان مدمن نت ؟*_​


 
للاسف يا جون فى ناس كتير كده 
اهتمامهم بالانترنت اكثر من حياتهم 
بل بالعكس 
اصبح هو كل حياتهم 
ربنا يرحمنا 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

kiril قال:


> ناس كتير و انا من اولها اللي تعتمد علي الانترنت في حاجات كتير
> منها معرفة الاخبار الجديدة و محركات البحث و التواصل


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 نوفمبر 2009)

والله ده يبقى جنان

النت كان مقطوع عندى لمده 3 ايام

مفروض كنت انتحر اشبع موت

النت مجرد تسلية او وسيلة مفيدة ولكن مش عصبية للدرجة دى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا تسونى 
وعلى رأيك المميز 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sarafady (16 نوفمبر 2009)

:ab7:حاجه غريبه لكن ممكن اصدقها فى حين ان االشخص اللى بينتحر ده فعلا ادمن النت وبقى كل حياته :sha:
انا بالنسبالى الموضوع مختلف تماما النت مسلى اه لكن بيزهق جدا مش عارفه ازاى حد يوصل للدرجه دى من ادمان 
لكن اللى يعيش ياما يشوف:36_11_13:
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوعك جميل ومميز ياكوكو

بس مهمها حصل مش هتوصل لدرجة ان واحد ينتحر او تجيله حالة عصبية لو مقعدش يوم على النت

غالبا الواحد بيقعد على النت لما يكون فاضى او يشغل وقت فراغه لكن لو كان مشغول خلاص مش هتحصل مصيبة يعنى ان مقعدش على النت

شكرا لموضوعك الجميل ياكوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 
وعلى تعليقك الاكثر من رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## semosemo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*صدقنى فعلا النت بقة جزءمن حياتنا لكن انتهار صعبة شوية النت دة عامل زى الكوب ممكن واحد يستغله بانه يشرب ميه هيستفيد بيها الجسم وممكن يشرب فيها خمرة يضر نفسه بيها*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

